# winter farms



## Billy Webb (Jan 6, 2006)

I am trully passionate about shooting these old farms.


----------



## jcharcalla (Jan 6, 2006)

I like them both. I just wish we would get some snow here in Columbus like that.


----------



## Joerocket (Jan 6, 2006)

wow the second one is amazing! i really like the pov in 1 and the sky. but the second one wow... Its like natures version of selective coloring. I love pics of farms would love to see the rest of the collection!!

-Joe


----------



## scoob (Jan 6, 2006)

both of these pictures great!! i love the trees in number 2 :thumbup:


----------



## woodsac (Jan 6, 2006)

scoob said:
			
		

> both of these pictures great!! i love the trees in number 2 :thumbup:


I'm with Scoob!


----------



## Quixote (Jan 7, 2006)

both are amazing. it really captures the sense of americana.


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 7, 2006)

The color and mood in #1 are great and the wide angle really helps. In #2 I like the contrast between the white and the dark fence with the color in the buildings. Good work!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2006)

these are great! I'm really into the first one, but I like the feeling of surroundind emptiness in the second too.
:thumbup:


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 7, 2006)

great shots!  beautiful winter photos! :thumbup:


----------



## hoosier40000 (Jan 7, 2006)

i love both of those shots. but i love the red barn in the second, the snow and dead trees really make the barn stand out.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 7, 2006)

The 2nd one gets me all hot and bothered.

Nice freaking job!


----------



## JonK (Jan 7, 2006)

All I can say is these are fantastic.  :thumbsup: Bang on exposure for the snowy scene and the contrast btw red and white and black makes it. Well composed too.
Let's see more!


----------



## photo gal (Jan 7, 2006)

Fabulous Photos!!  I love them!! Welcome to the forum too!  I look forward to seeing more from you!  : )


----------



## Billy Webb (Jan 7, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Fabulous Photos!! I love them!! Welcome to the forum too! I look forward to seeing more from you! : )


 and all of the other nice comments...... thanks a bunch!


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 7, 2006)

#2 rocks and I really like everything about #1 except the tint. Looking forward to seeing more.

Eric


----------

